# Mbox mail, mail Hotmail...



## ImMe (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais solliciter les utilisateurs de l'application Mbox Mail, qui permet d'avoir les mail hotmail sur son iPhone.

J'ai actuellement un forfait Origami star et ne dispose pas des mail en illimité, seulement 10mo de connexion pour avoir accès aux mails... J'aurais voulu savoir si, lorsque l'on utilise cette appli, la connexion décompte les 10mo du forfait. Puisque si cela se décompte, l'appli n'en vaut pas vraiment la peine, il suffit alors d'utiliser Mail, du moins si l'on en fait un usage basique. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

